# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Afschuw van seks

## pruts

Hey,

Ik weet niet of men onderwerp hier op z'n plaats is, anders moet je 't maar verplaatsen. 

Ik heb sinds een tijdje een vriend met wie ik ergens heel graag seks wil hebben, langs de andere kant moet ik sedativa nemen om men walging en vies voelen opzij te kunnen zetten. Een jaar of twee geleden hadden ze me ooit aangeraden om langs een seksuoloog te gaan met mijn probleem. En ergens weet ik 't nu helemaal niet meer!

Zijn er mensen die dit herkennen of tips hebben voor mij?
Alvast van harte bedankt!!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Pruts,

Het onderwerp staat hier prima hoor!
Heb je misschien een reden waarom je een afschuw hebt? Het is denk ik belangrijk om te weten waar deze afschuw vandaan komt, heb je bijvoorbeeld een nare beleving op het gebied van seks meegemaakt toen je jonger was? Een seksuoloog zou je wel kunnen helpen hierbij, ik denk dat je hier misschien toch eens een afspraak mee zou kunnen maken, in ieder geval alleen al voor je eigen gevoel!

Als ik je verder een advies zou moeten meegeven zou ik je zeggen, doe rustig aan, doe geen dingen die je zelf niet wilt. Begin langzaam als jij echt van seks een walging krijgt zou je kunnen beginnen met heel langzaam wat voelen en proberen te beginnen met een leeg hoofd. Wanneer je weer een 'walging' begint te krijgen stop je ermee. Zo zou je kunnen proberen om steeds een stapje verder te gaan. Wellicht helpt het om dat gevoel weg te werken. 

Ook is praten erg belangrjik, breng je vriend op de hoogte van jouw probleem zodat hij er rekening mee kan houden!

Succes! 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## pruts

Bedankt Sylvia! 

Ik heb het alvast met men psychologe kunnen bespreken en die stelde me dezelfde vraag als jij 'of ik me andere momneten kon herinneren waar dezelfde walging bij optrad?' En het enige dat ik me toen kon bedenken dat was mijn ouders hun seksualiteitsbeleving (vooral de vrijpostige wijze dan) Vieze boekjes, pornovideo's, vibrators, een gesloten deur op klaarlichte dag. Alles zo 'open en bloot'. Ik heb nooit begrepen dat er zo weinig intiems bij men ouders was op seksueel gebied , bijvoorbeeld mekaar het hof maken, een voorspel,...
Mogelijks heb ik men 'walging' daar opgedaan. 

Men vriend weet het gelukkig wel en reageert wel begrijpend (meer als ik voor mezelf kan opbrengen!) Het is meer mezelf die ik in de hand moet houden als men partner. Ik wil het hem zo graag gunnen en ik ben er bijna 24. Ik denk dat ik ook zo gauw mogelijk van die stempel 'maagd' af wil zijn. Anderzijds zegt iedereen hetzelfde: 'je mag je lichaam niet forceren, het wil duidelijk nu geen seks' Ik ben bang dat ik de grenzen van mijn eigen lichaam niet ga respecteren.

Bedankt voor je reactie!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Pruts,

Wat fijn dat je dit zo openhartig kunt zeggen op deze site...goed zo meid, in mijn tijd waren er geen computers en dit is waanzinnig fijn....dapper van jou!  :Embarrassment:  
ik denk eigenlijk òòk aan een seksuoloog, maar het is al fijn dat je iets kwijt kon aan je psychologe...ook hij of zij zegt dingen tegen je waar je later over gaat nadenken...het moet even inwerken op je geest....het fijne van erover praten is dat je meteen een antwoord krijgt met soms een wedervraag....en zo kom je er stap voor stap achter "waarom" jij dit seksgebeuren zo beleeft....fijn dat je vriend ervan weet, dat is heel belangrijk....als iemand je respecteerd geef je die vriend/vriendin de tijd om rustig aan te doen...misschien kun je er iets over lezen in een boek van de bibliotheek....
het zal ongetwijfeld met je ouders te maken hebben want het komt niet vanzelf....op TV zie je vaak vrouwen als lustobject en dat kan je ook afkerig maken.....
wij als mensen worden gevormd door de "opvoeding" van onze ouders....de èèn beleeft een ander leven als de ander...wat wij thuis als kind meemaken dat dragen we ons hele leven mee....Wèl kunnen we er aan werken om het "anders" te doen dan onze ouders...probeer je weg te vinden hierin..fijn dat je hulp hebt....geef jezelf de tijd maar het is fijn als je op een goede dag ontdekt dat je verlangt naar een fijn en mooi sexleven met je vriend!!! je hebt uiteraard Sex voor de Fun, maar het mooiste vindt ik altijd nog Sex met een geliefde, dat gebeurd toch met meer Liefde en daar moet je je eigen veilig bij voelen....nou Pruts, ik wens je het allerbeste toe....het begin is er al...."je praat erover" dat is een 1e stap in de "goede" richting.....

Warme groeten van Elisabeth  :Wink:

----------


## pruts

Bedankt Elisabeth!

Ondertussen kan ik jullie zeggen dat "het" gebeurd is verleden zondag. Ik wist dat het er zat aan te komen, dat ik mezelf niet onder controle ging kunnen blijven houden. 
En dan was het nog zo dat we het onveilig deden zonder enig voorbehoedsmiddel en erg slim is dat niet aangeizen ik nog niet zolang geleden een ganse hormoonkuur heb gevolgd ivm procedure tot eiceldonatie. Ik heb wel Norlevo genomen en hoop maar dat dat helpt. Al zal ik (en men vriend) opgelucht zijn als die regels doorkomen. Elke keer als ik me nu iets of wat misselijk voel denk ik meteen dat ik zwanger ben. Ik moet me maar niet zo laten leiden door al wat verteld word, maar toch.

Op dat moment was het vies voelen niet sterk aanwezig. Alleen nu weet ik niet goed hoe ik me voelen moet. Ben ik nu een echte vrouw? Of de perfecte slet? 
Het is een extra invulling die ik er zelf al dan niet aan geef...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Pruts,

Fijn dat het spannende moment achter de rug is, je hebt er aan toe gegeven....goed zo,  :Embarrassment:  verstand/geest èn lichaam zijn 2 verschillende werelden en als je jong bent is dat moeilijk....tja wat mòet je eigenlijk voelen.....veiligheid en je vredig en fijn voelen bij je partner is belangrijk....je bent al een vrouw, een slet ben je "niet" maar je mag je best zo voelen bij je eigen vriend toch? daar is geen woord voor....je moet het "beleven" het kan ook mooi, fijn, bijzonder, en of emotioneel zijn...misschien kun je samen lachen om dingen, zoek je weg hierin....je hebt alle tijd om dat allemaal te gaan verkennen...niets moet, "het mag" !  :Big Grin:  neem je tijd....

let even op de regels van de eiceldonatie want dat doe je niet voor niets natuurlijk.... :Stick Out Tongue:  
op jonge leeftijd denken we niet altijd na, dat is mij òòk niet vreemd, je kan soms in de war raken en na die tijd heb je soms pas in de gaten wat er is gebeurd....niet slim zeg jij.. :Wink:  ehh nee , ach meid niemand is even slim als je je jong bent in dat soort zaken....het gebeurd soms in een roes....volgende keer proberen op te letten... :Big Grin:  
schrijf de datum op van vorige week zondag op een papiertje...altijd handig om sommige informatie te hebben, voor het geval er iets is! als je "echt " ongerust bent, raadpleeg dan je huisarts....je hoeft je nergens voor te schamen....òf bespreek het met je psychologe....succes meissie, en ik hoop dat je een beetje opgelucht èn blij bent, het is een bijzondere ervaring...toppie.. :Embarrassment: ....dagggggggggg fijne dag nog!

Groetjes van Elisabeth.....

----------


## weethetnietmeer

Ik hoop dat mij hier iemand kan helpen.
Toen ik net verkering had met mijn man had ik een soort sexverslaving. Ik had iedere dag zin in sex en we deden het ook erg vaak.
Op een gegeve moment werd het minder. Steeds minder. Heel veel minder.
Ondertussen zijn we zo'n 10 jaar samen. 5 jaar getrouwd.
En de laatste jaren heb ik eigenlijk totaaaaal geen zin meer in sex.
Ik voel me vaak ontzettend druk/opgejaagd van binnen en ben vaak te moe om "iets te doen". (We hebben ook twee kinderen, 2 en 3 jaar, die erg veel energie van me vragen).
Mijn man en ik hebben er al een paar keer ruzie over gehad. Ook omdat ik vaak wel zin heb als ik (flink) gedronken heb. Omdat ik me dan niet meer gejaagd/gestresst voel.
Maar doordat hij kwaad wordt als ik geen zin heb, wordt het voor mij steeds moeilijker en heb ik eigenlijk nooit geen zin meer.

Heeft iemand tips voor mij hoe ik met mijn man om moet gaan? Dat hij niet meer boos wordt omdat ik geen zin heb. En tips hoe ik weer meer zin kan krijgen in de sex?
Alvast bedankt.

----------


## Robinslove

> Ik hoop dat mij hier iemand kan helpen.
> Toen ik net verkering had met mijn man had ik een soort sexverslaving. Ik had iedere dag zin in sex en we deden het ook erg vaak.
> Op een gegeve moment werd het minder. Steeds minder. Heel veel minder.
> Ondertussen zijn we zo'n 10 jaar samen. 5 jaar getrouwd.
> En de laatste jaren heb ik eigenlijk totaaaaal geen zin meer in sex.
> Ik voel me vaak ontzettend druk/opgejaagd van binnen en ben vaak te moe om "iets te doen". (We hebben ook twee kinderen, 2 en 3 jaar, die erg veel energie van me vragen).
> Mijn man en ik hebben er al een paar keer ruzie over gehad. Ook omdat ik vaak wel zin heb als ik (flink) gedronken heb. Omdat ik me dan niet meer gejaagd/gestresst voel.
> Maar doordat hij kwaad wordt als ik geen zin heb, wordt het voor mij steeds moeilijker en heb ik eigenlijk nooit geen zin meer.
> 
> ...


Ik kan nu gaan gokken naar wat antwoorden, maar misschien beter als ik je wat verdere vragen stel.
Hebben jullie de laatste jaren helemaal geen sex gehad, of hoe 'weinig' is het?In welke zin wordt je man boos? Op een agressieve manier, of heel erg teleurgesteld? Is het elke keer, of alleen als het al heel lang niet meer gebeurt is?Niet dat ik nu dronken sex wil gaan promoten, maar als dat je helpt, waarom gebeurt het dan niet wanneer je dronken bent?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Weet het niet meer: Hallo jonge vrouw, mama van 2 kinderen......
de oplossing heb ik niet maar ik begrijp je verhaal..... :Embarrassment: 

Het is logisch dat in de begin tijd dat jij je man leerde kennen het een dolle boel was...je leert je eigen lichaam kennen ennnnnnnnn elkander....totdat je op een goede dag enigzins verzadigt raakt.....vervolgens komen er 2 prachtige kinderen en je hebt je handen er aan vol.....Mannen denken over het algemeen anders over sex dan vrouwen....Nu ben je uitgeblust na een lange dag waarin jij je kinderen verzorgt...'s avonds zit jou dag erop als er gegeten is en de afwas wellicht gedaan.... :Big Grin:  houd moed....een glas wijn drinken kan ontspanning geven maar je vol laten lopen lijkt mij geen optie.... :Smile:  het is belangrijk om er "samen" met je man uit te komen....hoe nu verder??????  :Big Grin:  de kinderen zijn nog zo jong....eigenlijk zou het goed zijn als jullie samen wat kunnen ondernemen....is er iemand die een keertje kan oppassen? ga een keertje samen romantisch uit eten....doe leuke lingerie aan, bedank de oppas (een vertrouwd iemand) bij thuiskomst, of anders...neem een warme douche of bad samen of alleen en maak het gezellig in de slaapkamer...vertel je man hoe "jij" je voelt...hij hoeft niet kwaad te worden maar hij voelt dat jij anders bent geworden. :Embarrassment: ...hij zal "DIE TIJD MISSEN" die jullie gehad hebben...veer een beetje mee met hem en zeg dat je hem begrijpt, maar dat je zo enorm moe bent na een hele dag met de kinderen.....werk eraan want dat is wel belangrijk!!!! stel prioriteiten, maak afspraken met hem, onderneem iets.....niets meer kunnen of willen betekent een grote kloof tussen jullie en dat geeft verdriet.. :Frown:  laat het niet zover komen!!! ..hey ,lief mens, veel succes en sterkte gewenst...ik hoop dat je er aan gaat werken, en dat jullie "SAMEN" tot een oplossing komen.........

een warme groet van Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------

